

Facebook and Twitter Addictions~ - jester5

Curious.. Do you think it is possible for someone to have an addiction to posting on FB or Tweeting on Twitter?  I have heard people say such things like I "spent hours on Facebook and I don't know why?"
======
pestaa
A young (~16yo) male relative of mine just spent half a day in my home - in
front of his smartphone, to be precise. All the time he'd hit the refresh
button and scroll through the same FB news feed again for the 100th time.

There is a potentially dangerous feedback effect in social sites imho. Experts
will probably better articulate what the trigger is.

------
jonbishop
I don't think posting or tweeting is addictive, but I do think reading other
people's content can be. Myspace was still popular when I was in college and
it seemed like half the computer lab I did work in was always on Myspace.

